# Do you think ROM #3000 for the DS will reach us this year?



## hova1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you think ROM #3000 for the DS will reach us this year?

me personally, i don't know. that's why i started this poll. durr


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 14, 2008)

Let's see... a shitty game once every 2 days in 3+ regions would be about 3 games a day, plus 1 good game a month, so I think so.


----------



## The Teej (Apr 14, 2008)

Oooh, it'll be tough. That's another 771 releases. That requires like a few releases every day, so I'm gonna have to say no.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes.. definitely...
With all these crap releases like "Tigers" and "Dolphins"..


----------



## Prime (Apr 14, 2008)

Kamui101 said:
			
		

> Yes.. definitely...
> With all these crap releases like "Tiger*z*" and "Dolphin*z*"..



fix'd


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 14, 2008)

Definately. I bought my first flashcart a bit more than 1 year ago. Back then, the newest release was #800. As I'm writing this the newest release is #2229. So in another 9 months, we'll probably reach #3000, seeing as the DS-games keep coming.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 14, 2008)

Well we've 331 releases in the first quarter of the year and its always "slow" in the first quarter though to me 331 is a fucking lot.

Of course there'll be a very slow period and then October to December it'll be crazy with releases. Then we've also got the Korean scene to think about, which is fairly new, I'm sure there's many games released there that have yet been dumped.

So I reckon it'll pass 3000 with no problems at all. Hell I reckon 3500 isn't so far off.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

3,000 is an easy target ... yeah, there's still the summer games drought to come, but it's not Summer yet ... and there are releases most days.

Plus, when you get near Christmas, you'll have days where there are maybe 15 or 20 releases in a single day.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't think so.

2200 roms in 4 years...
Probably #2700


----------



## perimbean (Apr 14, 2008)

To reach 3000th rom this year, i find it abit far fetched..

A conservative guess-timate will be say #2800?


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 14, 2008)

I first thought tough luck.
That's ~750 more releases in the coming months, but if I trace back 750 releases to #~1500, those aren't too long ago. 

I bought my DS in March 2007, and I think there were about 900 releases. (I'm quite certain because I got my pre-ordered Taiko no Tatsujin in August and its rel no. is #1235)

July 24th 2007 : #1235, April 14th 2008 : #2230

In 8 months and half, there's been 1000 releases. We have 7 and half months till the end of 2008, so I think 750 more releases seem possible.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe. Just maybe. I'd reckon it will.


----------



## JPH (Apr 15, 2008)

I seriously doubt it, but I know we'll get close.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Apr 15, 2008)

2880 games by the end of the year.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 15, 2008)

with the amount of shovelware and non gaming games that are released on the DS, yes it's very possible.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe, if all the stupid games come out too.  Lately, games are looking good not only on DS, but consoles and stuff too.  I'd say bout 2750 ish by the end of this year.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 18, 2008)

BATTEN DOWN THE HATCHES! i hope we never get that much shovelware.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2008)

probably but i reckon there is a chance that it wont happen.


----------



## PlooBloo (May 2, 2008)

Yes! Cause all we'll need is a few more Bratz games and we'll hit 3000 in no timeeeee.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 2, 2008)

What number are we at now? I dont count/keep track.


----------



## wilddenim (May 2, 2008)

Definitely not. 

I feel games releases are getting dry, possibly due to too many shovelware. DS Lite have been out for couple of years now, people will start lose interest this year so sales will go down, meaning games makers will start focus on another games consoles. Results: Less games being released. 

We're on game # 2268. Very unlikely.


----------



## Arkansaw (May 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Well we've 331 releases in the first quarter of the year and its always "slow" in the first quarter though to me 331 is a fucking lot.
> 
> Of course there'll be a very slow period and then October to December it'll be crazy with releases. Then we've also got the Korean scene to think about, which is fairly new, I'm sure there's many games released there that have yet been dumped.
> 
> So I reckon it'll pass 3000 with no problems at all. Hell I reckon 3500 isn't so far off.



I still remember there was a day when almost 20 titles were pre-d on the irc, now 3000 by end of 08 doesn't sound so impossible


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Wait 'til November, when we are getting 10 releases a day ...


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

I think we'll make it for sure! we have a lot of releases in North America coming up.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes. Thanks to shovelware...







 By looking at the current release list, I say Etrian Odyssey is the latest good game.


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 8, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> What number are we at now? I dont count/keep track.



Currently is #2345 which means 655 more to go.

Should be possible to reach 3000.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't think so, the DS is nearing the end of its days and if Nintendo doesn't do something spectacular at E3, it's screwed.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 8, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I don't think so, *the DS is nearing the end of its days* and if Nintendo doesn't do something spectacular at E3, it's screwed.



You are aware that the DS is only just over 3 years old, right?


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... 4 now. But its still going great. Even if we have shitloads of shovelware, there's quite a few good games out, and a few more coming.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 8, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I don't think so, the DS is nearing the end of its days and if Nintendo doesn't do something spectacular at E3, it's screwed.




FFS... that's just ridiculous and an  idiotic comment to make.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 8, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DS isn't 4 until November 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, it's still going strong ... there is no way they will end it any time soon, as they are not even capable of meeting demand at the moment.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 8, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, we have Final Fantasy and Castlevania to look forward to, but the same cannot be said about first party games.  
That's why I said, unless Nintendo announces a shitload of first party games at E3, the DS will be nearing it's end.


----------



## pilotwangs (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmm,650 games?
I don't think so.

Though,saying that,there seems to be about 3 of those Japanese Edutainment games out every day!

TBH,i don't want to reach #3000 because almost every game would be Shovelware.


----------



## woland84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd say there will be less then 3000 roms but >3000 games if you add undumped ones


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 8, 2008)

Hm I dunno, I think Ubisoft have nearly run out of animals...


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 8, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Hm I dunno, I think Ubisoft have nearly run out of animals...



Bearz, Lionz and Wolvez have all been confirmed ... what may surprise many people on this board, is how well games that they like to call 'shovelware' sell ...

It is the so-called 'shovelware' that brings in the capitol required to finance the 'better' projects ...

Sadly, so many 'gamers' seem unable to see how the games market really is ...


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Nov 12, 2008)

Were almost there anyways.


----------



## OuTee (Nov 12, 2008)

Definitly yes. :]


----------



## AndreXL (Nov 12, 2008)

Ya for sure.
Possibly an "Imagine" or "My Game" or something with a "Z" at the end.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 12, 2008)

We've got 2921 on the list and there are over 100 games to be released, including Japanese and various region dupes.  Many of those will probably be delayed, thats if those dates for this year are true.   Plus there are many undumped titles still to be dumped.

It'll be a close one me thinks.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe, Dec has mass things always coming out at that time.


----------



## Banger (Nov 12, 2008)

Yea I think so,  I also though so back when 2000 was just being released.


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 13, 2008)

Well this thread was created in April, number of yes and no votes were pretty close.
I noticed it's gained like 20 yes overnight, the poll's data is corrupted now and has no statistical value (if there was any to begin with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)




			
				deathfisaro said:
			
		

> July 24th 2007 : #1235, April 14th 2008 : #2230
> 
> In 8 months and half, there's been 1000 releases. We have 7 and half months till the end of 2008, so I think 750 more releases seem possible.



We needed ~750 games in 7.5 months, which is about 100 games a month.
And we had 695 releases since April 14th which is 6.5 months ago so we had an average of 107 games per month.

And between July 2007 and April 2008, there was an average of 118 games a month. 

Considering we have yet to face Christmas release flood, I expect to see #3120 before New Year's eve.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 13, 2008)

there are simply too much games i still want to play.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe, I think if it does it will be just though.

its getting near Yule though, so I am sure the massive flood of shovelware will boost the game count up considerably


----------



## Dark (Nov 14, 2008)

3000 will happen next year


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

With all the shovelware being produced it sure will.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> With all the shovelware being produced it sure will.


It'll be over 9000 this year at the rate they're going


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

Already at 2939, so DEFINITELY. Unless Nintendo stops releasing games for some stupid reason.


----------



## kaizer ryo (Nov 20, 2008)

Rom number 3000?Thats a definite yes.It's at 2990 now


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

we are going to hit 3000 tomorrow!


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Nov 21, 2008)

I counted, and we should if every game gets released. I think we will even if not all f them are dumped, too.

Lol, have you noticed the bottom home screen?!?!




I accidentally got a wrong offline-list. Sawwy!


----------



## Banger (Nov 21, 2008)

We already hit 3000, now lets go for 2000 unique gamez!


----------



## Dark (Nov 21, 2008)

The #3000 is the wrost game. The game was the oppsite of EPIC.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 21, 2008)

#3000 is not a game, it's a lame!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

does anyone here happen to have a shovelware filter for OFFLINELIST?


----------



## Banger (Nov 21, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> does anyone here happen to have a shovelware filter for OFFLINELIST?


Each persons idea of "shovelware" is different so unless you put the list together yourself then no.


----------



## Perseid (Nov 21, 2008)

Heh. I didn't know about this thread until now, but up until even a couple months ago I'd have said no. Then games started coming out at up to a dozen a day. Shows what I know.


----------

